# putting in a sander



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

not sure if this is the right section and im sorry if it's not. i was wondering if anyone makes a 6 foot sander box? i have a sierra 1/2 ton ecsb that i have put a add-a-leaf and helper springs in the rear. and i was wondering if anyone made a sander boow that would fit in the bed. i don't plan on filling it to the max if i did. any help would be appreciated


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Check out Meyer. They have a few options.

http://www.meyerproducts.com/spreaders/lpvspreader.aspx


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Saltdoggs poly spreaders fit smaller beds too. though you say you wont fill it I wouldnt do it. Its a half ton and you will end up loading it more than you should. If you not going to fill it then you should just get a tailgate theres plenty out there including a saltdogg that spreader bulk and hold a decent amount


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I wouldn't waste your time. Legally you'll only be able to put about 800lbs in it. You will be over RAWR real fast


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

What is the GVWR on that truck?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

REAPER;1240078 said:


> What is the GVWR on that truck?


6,200lbs I think?


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Your better off with a tailgate spreader, I have a 2500hd and a western proflo spreader and I get 1 1/2 yds of salt every storm and with the salt, spreader, and plow I weigh in at 11,800lbs and my gvw is 9,200 lbs so either way im over. Unless you got a 1 ton dump i think everyone with a 3/4 ton or smaller is over gvw with a spreader. With no spreader or salt but plow on i weigh in at 8,200 lbs. Spreader weighs 200+ lbs and then salt well it dont leave much room for material. If i had a 1/2 ton id go with a tailgate spreader and maybe a half yard of salt at a time and if that doesnt cut it get a bigger truck.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1240149 said:


> 6,200lbs I think?


If that is the case then most v-boxes would put him over sitting empty.

Timbrens/extra springs/air bags do not increase GVWR and although I have not owned a 1/2 ton 4x4 ever if they make em like the new 2500 HD's(cheap) I would be real concerned about axle weight back there.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with a tailgate spreader. An in bed sander will fit in with no issues but you will be way overweight. My 2500hd loaded with the plow on is pushing 13k lbs if not more. Truck is 7k empty, plow is around 900, sander is around 650 empty and 1.6 yrds of damp/wet sand is around 5k lbs. Now it has a back plow that weighs close to 600lbs to boot.


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the input. if i get a tailgate spreader do they do sand/salt mix and how much of a pain is it to carry more material around to put into it and how far can you get if it is full.


----------

